# Fire hydrant



## Dallas12 (Jun 18, 2010)

Working in ca. With a plumbing contractor license C-36
was wondering if I am legally allowed to install a fire hydrant.? Or do
I have to have another type license? I am insured and bonded.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

In Oregon we are allowed to install Fire Hydrants.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If it was me, I would contact the local utility provider. They should be able to answer your question.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is one I did of course it was privately owned.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

do i see that right? a 6" hydrant being fed by a 4"? not that i care, but your fire dept. allow that? personally, in south dakota here, i'd never put SW joints on a main line like that. we get waaaaaaaay too much soil shrink/swell from winter to summer and gasketed or mechanical joints will allow for some movement. what did you use for thrust blocking?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Dallas12 said:


> Working in ca. With a plumbing contractor license C-36
> was wondering if I am legally allowed to install a fire hydrant.? Or do
> I have to have another type license? I am insured and bonded.


We are allowed to install hydrants.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It came with the 4" connection, we called in for a hot mix for the thrust block.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Fire hydrants I install are flanged. They come off an MJ x MJ x FLG Tee. They get a FLG valve between the hydrant and the tee. 

No dead man necessary. Most cities started shying away from MJ hydrants around 10 years ago around these parts.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

Matt said:


> Fire hydrants I install are flanged. They come off an MJ x MJ x FLG Tee. They get a FLG valve between the hydrant and the tee.
> 
> No dead man necessary. Most cities started shying away from MJ hydrants around 10 years ago around these parts.


i can see the mj x mj x fl tee ....and a fl valve on the hot side of the valve. but here anyway....flanged fittings just don't get buried...our typical situation is a m.j. tee, foster adapter, mj gate valve....short stub of pipe/hydrant. i've installed hundreds of fire hydrants...never seen one in these parts with a flanged hydrant. learn something new everyday!!!...shows you how small your world is!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

dayexco said:


> i can see the mj x mj x fl tee ....and a fl valve on the hot side of the valve. but here anyway....flanged fittings just don't get buried...our typical situation is a m.j. tee, foster adapter, mj gate valve....short stub of pipe/hydrant. i've installed hundreds of fire hydrants...never seen one in these parts with a flanged hydrant. learn something new everyday!!!...shows you how small your world is!


 
I live in a snow globe....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The last fire hydrant I installed was on the front lawn of our fire departments assistant chief while he was away on his honeymoon...

We got the water company to donate an old hydrant which was busted out of their scrap pile and set up a dog relief station on his front lawn... :laughing:


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

I have never seen a hydrant installed that way. Is it in an RV park or something along those lines?


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah i hope it is in an rv park or something like that, cuz that is one horrible install, i cant believe pvc was used, and connected to ductile? they use ductile iron for a reason


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

And whats with those valves? PVC is fine as long as it is c-900, but that is sch. 40. That would never pass a legitimate inspection.:no:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt said:


> Fire hydrants I install are flanged. They come off an MJ x MJ x FLG Tee. They get a FLG valve between the hydrant and the tee.
> 
> No dead man necessary. Most cities started shying away from MJ hydrants around 10 years ago around these parts.


Did a hydro test about 7 years ago and had 40'+ of 6" pipe exposed with a hydrant. Mechanical flange with megalugs. Can't remember what we tested it at but what I do remember is the hydrant suddenly rising then popping off about 20' away. I'll always do thrust blocks after that.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Did a hydro test about 7 years ago and had 40'+ of 6" pipe exposed with a hydrant. Mechanical flange with megalugs. Can't remember what we tested it at but what I do remember is the hydrant suddenly rising then popping off about 20' away. I'll always do thrust blocks after that.


I have seen some ugly stuff happen on hydrants...:whistling2:

Like one morning some fire trucks out on drill flowing around 5,000 gpm and the new chief running the drill decides to end it by saying on the radio all units shut down....

The experienced officers cringed and said "No!" 

But it was too late...
Throttles instantly dropping to idle...
Valves closing....

The water company was digging shortly afterward....


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Did a hydro test about 7 years ago and had 40'+ of 6" pipe exposed with a hydrant. Mechanical flange with megalugs. Can't remember what we tested it at but what I do remember is the hydrant suddenly rising then popping off about 20' away. I'll always do thrust blocks after that.


I agree, Thrust blocks are cheap insurance, mega lug or not.


----------

